# [SOLVED] BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi,

Im trying to fix my cousins laptop, i dont know the spec only that its a Hi-Grade M760S Laptop.

Vista will not boot at all in either normal mode, safe mode, last known good config. The BSOD appears with the error 0x7E. No error title or anything appears, only a paragraph saying an erro has occured.

Ive ran the repair service on the vista cd and the only root cause was 'Unspecified changes to system configuration might have caused the problem'

Repair Action: System files integrity check and repair
Result: Failed. Error Code = 0xa

The system restore wont work as there arent any restore dates.

Memory Diagnostic came back ok.

I googled the error code but nothing points towards this problem.

How can i fix this?

Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

When you bot it into *Safe Mode*, does it begin to load drivers? Also, when you boot from the Vista Installation CD and click *Repair your computer* is the operating system listed or is there nothing available? Did anything happen to cause this (ie. did the laptop fall)?


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Yes to both.

Im not sure how the problem occured. Sorry.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

That's a good start.

Boot from the CD and click *Repair your computer* as you did before, then open a command prompt and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. It may take a couple of hours to complete, so just be patient and don't disrupt it. After that finishes, run *sfc /scannow*, a system scan that may also take a while. Let us know the results of each.

Good luck.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Done the chkdsk /f /r and found no problems.
Tried the sfc /scannow and 'Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service' message appeared.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Hello!

maybe TrustedInstaller (Windows Modules Installer) service is disabled.

Check this link:

http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/f...the-repair-service-when-running-sfc-in-vista/

You should try to run sfc with offline option:

sfc /SCANNOW /OFFBOOTDIR=c:\ /OFFWINDIR=c:\windows

Where C: is your system partition...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*



vladimirb said:


> Hello!
> 
> maybe TrustedInstaller (Windows Modules Installer) service is disabled.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *vladimirb*. I forgot about that :grin:


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Tried the above, but a message appears saying 'There is system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart windows and run sfc again'

I rebooted and tried it again but the same message appeared.

What next?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Maybe you should run *Repair* of the system...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Yes, try a system repair.

Bugcheck *0xa* = kernel mode app attempted to access pageable memory at a time thaty it should not have (IRQL too high).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

The question clearly states that i tried to run the system repair and it couldnt fix it!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*



mart_8703 said:


> The question clearly states that i tried to run the system repair and it couldnt fix it!


Things like that won't get you anywhere...

Where does it stop when you do try to boot? Does it make it past the initial boot screen where you see *Starting Windows*, or is that where it stops?

That is the point that Windows enumerates all of the installed devices. If something did fail or the laptop was dropped, you may need to reinstall Windows because you can't get into *Safe Mode*.


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*

Well my past experience proves that you havent helped to solve my problem no matter what my attitude is and not reading the question properly then posting useless posts obviously doesnt get you anywhere!

I have already re-installed vista yesterday and all is well now.

You can mark this 'solved' if you wish, or someone might post a real solution.

Thanks for your 'help'


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*



mart_8703 said:


> Well my past experience proves that you havent helped to solve my problem no matter what my attitude is and not reading the question properly then posting useless posts obviously doesnt get you anywhere!
> 
> I have already re-installed vista yesterday and all is well now.
> 
> ...


Your attitude seems to not realize that we're all volunteers here. We "helpers" get nothing in return for what we do. I'm a 17 year-old who likes computers, but sometimes I do miss something in the first post. If you want professional help, I'm sure that there's a repair shop near you somewhere. 

I apologize for wasting your time. :grin:


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BSOD 0x7E Problem!!!!*



DT Roberts said:


> Your attitude seems to not realize that we're all volunteers here. We "helpers" get nothing in return for what we do. I'm a 17 year-old who likes computers, but sometimes I do miss something in the first post. If you want professional help, I'm sure that there's a repair shop near you somewhere.
> 
> I apologize for wasting your time. :grin:


I do value the website and its volunteers i think its great, but when you have asked previous questions and state what you have tried to fix the problem then for someone to suggest it later in the post makes you wonder why you bothered and is it an occuring theme.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am glad that you value TSF and its volunteers. However, please keep in mind that we do work on dozens, if not 100's of threads on a daily basis and I am sorry to say that it is nearly impossible to take the time to go back and re-read each and every post from each thread every time a new reply post is made.

Furthermore, you ran SFC _after_ the initial system repair. The idea was to try a system repair again, post-SFC.

If you cannot boot into Normal Windows; Cannot boot into SAFEMODE; cannot boot using "Last know Good Configuration; cannot perform a system repair using the OS DVD nor recovery partition, the only option left is to re-install Vista.

During the installation, I suggest that you assure that you have an active Internet connection, allow ALL Windows Updates to come in, allow ALL system manufacturer's driver updates to install, then check Windows Updates out again - 

www.update.microsoft.com

One all Windows Updates are in, proceed to the Windows Genuine Advantage site and re-validate the installation.

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

